#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Export Distribution List

## ExcelFed

I'm interested in exporting an Outlook Distribution List to Excel.  I would need all the properties included in the export.  I haven't been able to get this with a "Save as" text and the "Import/Export" feature in Excel only seems to allow you to export all contacts, not a subset(distribution list) within it.  Any ideas?

Thanks

----------


## martindwilson

sorry mate i dont think you can as a distribution list is really just a list of addresses from your contacts . you can save as text and open with excel but that will just give you a list of addresses as you already have discovered.

----------

